# Pasture Poodles (P-dogs)



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Well the time is near. I leave for my annual 4 day shoot into Wyoming on Thursday morning. I have gotten reports that it should be a good year if the weather holds. I have loaded over 1000 rounds and hopefully saved enough $$$ to pay for the gas. Don't ask me because I won't tell where I go. When I retire I will run guided trips and you can pay me to take you (of course you would be blind folded until we got there) :mrgreen: . Wish me luck boys. With the outcome of NHS's target shoot those vermin have more than a sporting chance this year.  I'll post up a trip report when I get back. No picks of the carnage. -)O(-


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Well the time is near. I leave for my annual 4 day shoot into Wyoming on Thursday morning. I have gotten reports that it should be a good year if the weather holds. I have loaded over 1000 rounds and hopefully saved enough $$$ to pay for the gas.* Don't ask me because I won't tell where I go.* When I retire I will run guided trips and you can pay me to take you (of course you would be blind folded until we got there) :mrgreen: . Wish me luck boys. With the outcome of NHS's target shoot those vermin have more than a sporting chance this year.  I'll post up a trip report when I get back. No picks of the carnage. -)O(-


What ??!! Not telling ?? An article like this should be listed in our new* Confidential P D Reports Forum...*  

I thought *Secret Spots* were no longer allowed on this forum ? :? ...... Come on Al, we're all brothers here !! :wink:

Good luck Al Hansen......................... I hope the the sun shines where you're going. Have a good time !!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, here's my "secret spot"











































































WYOMING :evil: Now you happy. :mrgreen:


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Ok Al, so you kinda beat me to it. I was gonna start a post about the opener but instead I'll just add to yours.....No Hijack intended.
So who all is going for the opener? Where you going? I already have a great spot so I'm not asking for specifics; Central UT, Southern WY, that kind of thing is all I'm asking.
Mine is Eastern Ut. I have about 300rnds loaded for the 204s, mine and the wifes. 50 for the 270. And more 22s than I could possibly shoot. We dont know if we'll make it for opening day yet depends if I get a job before then!
I'd love to see some reports. I've heard poison and plague have been pretty tough in nearby states this year.
P.S are we not allowed to post pics of the carnage on this board???


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

No , posting carnage is OK, I just don't because I don't want to give the anti's anything to use. I hunt the I 80 strip to the far east and north to Pinedale. OK , I narrowed it down. Weapons used , see list below. I have seen a tremendous increase in the numbers of shooters in the area in the last year. I was extremely angry at some that drove right up on us and attempted to push us out. Several shot in the direction of our set up. :twisted: Some wouldn't even get out of the vehicles, they would just drive up on the mounds and hang out of the windows. :twisted: One group of two trucks was hunting jacks by driving over virgin ground and sage just hanging out of their windows. They sent a few rounds over our head. :twisted: And the worst of it all was the Plates were from "UTAH". :twisted: I think it was a pretty poor exhibition of what UTAHNS are capable of. I would not call these idiots sportsmen and women and definately not hunters. _/O _/O _/O There I feel much better. :mrgreen: Please forgive me for not sharing my favorite spots that have taken me 26 years to find. :mrgreen:


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

No no you are fine. I'm not looking to get in on your spot. You are more specific than I would expect. As you can see, I covet my spot so much that all I will say is eastern UT. Anybody can hunt this spot and its not tough to find but I'm not going to invite The Masses to shoot up my spot. I'm just wanting to hear reports from different regions and to get an idea of how many people are going out after my favorite summer time pursuit.
That is too bad about the Utahns you encountered out there. What's worse is how many times I've heard the exact same story from others, specifically in Wyo. It's like people from the city go up there and think they can get away with murder, which they can. In all my hunting up there I never once ran into a CO or law-dog of ANY kind.
Do have fun and keep your head down when you see the UT plates!!! -)O(-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

RDD. Get to 40 posts and we'll talk. :lol: Perhaps join up on a shoot. You show me your spot first. :shock: Just an FYI there is another forum, an entire group is headed out from there at the end of this month. The group is currently up to 11 shooters. Just an indication of what the internet can do to a small area in a very short time. I will keep the head down. I'll post something up of numbers upon the return. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen.....after hours and hours of research and study....and........going through all of your old post...I have finally narrowed down the area you hunt P-dogs....

Here is the location...as you can see, this is clearly defined by a large circle. Some* secret spot* you have...anybody could find it... :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's the exact spot.
[attachment=2:t15ig23o]wyoming 001.jpg[/attachment:t15ig23o]

Sorry Al, I just couldn't help but spill the beans.

Before Al.......
[attachment=1:t15ig23o]wyoming 005.jpg[/attachment:t15ig23o]

After Al.
[attachment=0:t15ig23o]wyoming 004.jpg[/attachment:t15ig23o]


----------



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like the last one is taking a dirt nap? -)O(-


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Nope. Just rolling on the ground, laughing at my shooting skills.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck Al. I hope you are able to thin the herd. Leave some for seed.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang .45 , you gave me snot bubbles. :lol: Hey posting up a guys secret spot just ain't right. :evil: . I'll take the digital and put up some pics. Let the games begin. :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> OK, here's my "secret spot"
> 
> WYOMING :evil: Now you happy. :mrgreen:


Been there Al....hey, watch for the Burrowing Owls.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Ok Al. I just usually dont have much to add but if 40 is some sort of benchmark then I'll get started. I'll show you my spot right now though.








This is the EXACT spot, so I hope you respect my wishes and don't tell everybody about it!!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm back. Best shoot in the last 20 years. Dogs were every where. About 600 rounds fired from 2 shooters. :mrgreen: Some very hard hits. -)O(- My go to gun is now the .204. :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I'm back. Best shoot in the last 20 years. Dogs were every where. About 600 rounds fired from 2 shooters. :mrgreen: Some very hard hits. -)O(- My go to gun is now the .204. :wink:


What kind of report is that ????????

That's like me saying 'I cot a fish' !!! Come on Al Hansen...share the goods !!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

You already know my secret spot. :mrgreen: OK, I took all the guns listed below except the .243. The shots ranged from 100 to 400 + yds. The .204 loads were : 32 grn. Vmax pushed by 27 grns. of Hogdon H322 powder. The .223's were 60 grn. Vmax pushed by 25.5 grns of Winchester 748 powder. Thursday we got up there and set up camp. Went out to our favorite spot and it was pretty cold and windy (no surprize, it's Wyoming). We did get off a few shots. Friday was a killer day (pun very intended). Got up after a cold night spent in the bottom of my sleeping bag. We cooked a great breakfast over the Coleman stove. Headed out about 9:30 and hit them hard all day long. Wind had died and the guns were on. Came back to camp about 6:30. Started cleaning the guns and put them away. Our friend JIM B. Rye visited with us all evening long. :mrgreen: Also a guy by the name of Ashton C.Gar came out when we were sitting around the camp fire. Got up the next day and started it all over again. :mrgreen: All in all it was a great shoot. The best in 20 years. The .204's are great performers and what I would consider the premier P-dog caliber. IMHO. I look forward to my next trip. If you want pics shoot me a PM with your email address. They are a little graphic.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

See?? That was a good report Al Hansen...thanks for sharing that info !!  8) .....It sure makes a nice trip when things turned out as planned or better than. !
Your friends...Mr. Rye and Mr. Gar, I'm glad they joined you. Mr. Rye's friend ( Mr. T.H.)visited me quite few years ago and wouldn't leave for about three days..sometimes these guy's just don't know when enough is enough !! _/O _/O //dog// :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Good report Al ! Hope to hear more next time you go !!


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I just gat back from Wyoming myself. What a great Fathers Day Weekend. I went with 2 of my boys and some guys from work. I will narrow it down to the southern half of the state. My boys and I went through 200 rounds of 221 fireball and 500 rounds of 223 and 200 rounds out of the 243. We were shooting the Barnes Varmint Grenades and had some serious distruction. What great rifle practice this is for a 9 and 15 year old boys! We talked to the land owner and he said a lot of the state BLM land had been poisened this year but we found plenty to shoot at but I did go on a big ranch with a contact that I have that lives in Wyoming. Now I need to spend some serious time at the loading bench again.
Varmint Grenades Rule!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

It's the best Fathersday you can have. Good on ya .


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

I can't agree more on the .204! I got mine about a year and a half ago and in the first year I shot three times more rounds than all my other guns combined, ever. I have some where in the neighborhood of 1400 rnds through it now. It is simply awesome for anything from coyotes on down.
I'm glad you had such a great and productive time. There's nothing better than a day Pdoggin when you never have to wonder where the next target will be.
Ours was NOT so good. We had high hopes as we were nearing the spot, there were LOTS of dogs in the spots that you cannot shoot on the way there. But when we got to The Spot, there just wasn't much around. We did get some shooting in but our average shot was probably 200 yrds+. The challenge was fun but usually we get loads of shots under 150. I'm wondering if our spot is one that was poisoned this year.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm disappointed that they are starting to poison. It plays havok on the food chain. :evil: The should announce the areas they plan on poisoning and let the shooters in the year before. :mrgreen: We ran into poisoned areas last year out towards Greenriver.


----------

